# How irresponsible can you be?!



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

ok, here is the background..  Two big dogs had been coming onto our propery.  found the owners.. they live about a half a mile away..live right next to each other.

We call animal control..they talk to the people.. dogs STILL come on our property..we warn the two families..multiple times that their dog will be shot...dogs STILL come onto our property..Finally....we shoot one dog..the other gets away.  Tell the one family their dog is dead and the other, that their neighbors dog was shot and that  their's will be next.   

and today what do I see?!  THAT DOG ON MY PROPERTY AGAIN!!!  Unfortunately I wasn't able to get my shotgun quick enough.. but* REALLY?! * after you KNOW your neighbors dog was shot and you let it roam still?!?!?    

 I am just amazed at the total lack of concern and the complete irresponsibility of these people!!! 

 The dog is a very nice looking dog.. it's such a shame it's gonna be worm food soon.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2011)

Some people just don't care.

I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Some people just don't care.
> 
> I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this but you gotta do what you gotta do.


Ugh! I know it!  

Thank you! 

And being the "meat comes from supermarkets" person that I am.. It just kills me to think about killing another perfectly good animal because of owner incompetence.    Hopefully my DH will be around for the next sighting and he can do the deed.  so I won't have to.  

ETA : the Kicker to this whole mess is..My husband offered to build these people a pen for their dog, if they would supply the money for materials!  he'd pick everything up and do everything himself...  did they accept the offer?!   NO!!


----------



## Goatmasta (May 23, 2011)

Hope your goats don't get out and wonder over to the neighbors house.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Hope your goats don't get out and wonder over to the neighbors house.


there is absolutely no chance of that happening.  

I should of used "neighbor" loosely.  cause they are really not near us to be considered neighbors in the true sense of the word.

 our house is on 30 acres, practically in the middle of it. and there are steep hills on the sides and back of our property. (we don't have close neighbors)  can't see a house in any direction you look.  

the dog is coming from almost a mile away.  I don't know the exact distance but you have to get into the car and drive down to the end of the road we live on then turn onto the main road to get to where they live.  you could walk it, but you'd be walking a fair bit.  

Also, our goat pen is lined top to bottom with hot wire. and the goats know it's there.  They don't try it.

yep, zero chance of our goats getting out and wondering over to those peoples property.


----------



## Goatmasta (May 23, 2011)

So the dogs were no actual threat to the goats?


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> So the dogs were no actual threat to the goats?


we just don't have goats we have chickens too..and the week before two of our roosters were attacked by a dog.  Luckily and amazingly they both survived.  

I have cats that are outside.

Those dogs are not small dogs.  they are big and could do damage to our fence if they really wanted to.  I would hope our fence is strong enough to keep them out.. but why take a chance? 

 Their very presence on my property is a threat.  to all my animals.  

Not to mention there is a leash law. they shouldn't be here in the first place...and I was told by Animal control, We are within our rights to shoot any dog that is on our property.  Reread my intial post.. I think we've been/were fair and patient enough..Don't you?


----------



## freemotion (May 23, 2011)

All loose dogs....especially in pairs....are a threat to your small livestock.  Why wait until one is ripped apart to take action?  I think you've been more than patient.


----------



## Goatmasta (May 23, 2011)

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> ok, here is the background..  Two big dogs had been coming onto our propery.  found the owners.. they live about a half a mile away..live right next to each other.


There was nothing in the original post about an animals being harmed.  Surely one could see my confusion.


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2011)

..............


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

I would be the first to shoot a dog if it was actually endanging my livestock. And I HATE dogs roaming around on MY land too.  But the law says you can kill it if it is actually killing or trying to kill livestock, not just passing through the property.  If the animals are well fenced and the dogs are just sighten on the land, I think killing them is going a little too far, legally speaking.  If you do shoot them, don't tell a soul.  Just bury the evidence and don't say a word.


----------



## dbunni (May 24, 2011)

Have a friend who lives by the "Three S" Rule ... Shoot, Shovel, Shut Up.  

If you have taken the time to discuss the problem with the owner and the owner still is not taking the time to be a responsible owner ...why should we wait until an animal is injured or killed?  I know this is a heated area ... just putting it out there.  In our area we have packs of dogs that hide back in the fields. Some have owners, some are generations past that.  And yes, they do come onto the property for dinner on occassion.  We trap where we can, shovel where we cannot.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2011)

In virginia you can't shoot dogs.  So if you do, you better follow the three s's.


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2011)

I have had livestock ranging from 5-digit show horses to inexpensive chickens since I was 8 years old.

In ALL those years, I've only had to 'dispose' of one dog...the alpha male of a pack of feral dogs that was daily coming to my horse farm and chasing said 5-digit show horses for fun.  I had made darn sure the pack was indeed feral, and only had to take the one male out - and the pack did not return.

I've lost my share of chickens to neighbor's dogs.  In the end of the day, though, we live in the country, and IMO country pets should get to LIVE like country pets.  Also, IMO, some chickens or barn cats aren't worth as much as someone's pet dog.

It is MY responsibility to keep MY livestock both contained to avoid damaging neighbor's property AND to protect my livestock.  Since loosing several chickens, my chickens stopped free ranging.  And of course my goats are behind good fencing with two of my own dogs to protect them from predation.  My horses are behind a powerful electric fence so THEY don't get out and destroy sod and run in the road.  

You have neighbors for a long time.  The letter of the law can also turn around and bite you in the bud, if you make them mad - they can make your life miserable, too.  Just food for thought.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> In virginia you can't shoot dogs.  So if you do, you better follow the three s's.


Actually...yes you can.  Here's Virginia's law.  It's pretty typical of the livestock protection laws in most states. 

http://library.municode.com/HTML/14737/level4/CD_ORD_CH5AN_ARTIIDOCA_DIV1GE.html


----------



## ksalvagno (May 24, 2011)

I have to say I don't mind a dog that gets loose once in a while and is just enjoying his/her freedom and just uses my property as a pass through but if there was a dog that was hanging around and seen daily, then I would have to shoot it. My dogs are kept behind fences and even if it is in the country, I expect people to keep their dogs on their own property. Even my barn cats are important to me since they are such fantastic mousers. Not to mention the expense of feeding chickens and not wanting to loose my egg layers.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> II've lost my share of chickens to neighbor's dogs.  In the end of the day, though, we live in the country, and IMO country pets should get to LIVE like country pets.  Also, IMO, some chickens or barn cats aren't worth as much as someone's pet dog.


I respectfully have to disagree with this.  Country pets should be confined to their own property.  I keep my dogs at my own place and expect others to do the same!  I don't want my dog bothering someone else's animals and I don't think it's too much to ask for the same consideration from my neighbors.  I can't begin to count the times that I have had livestock injured or killed because come careless neighbor chooses to let his dogs run loose.  I had a horse ruined by a neighbor's doberman who chased her into a wire fence.  I have had goat's ears torn off.  I had a whole group of goats killed once day when we were not home.  Imagine my heartbreak to come home and fine 15 dead young goats scattered all around their pen. 

Over the years I have developed a VERY low tolerance for dogs on my property.   My animals (chickens, dogs, sheep, etc) are worth just as much to me as my neighbor's dog is....probably more!  I care enough about my animals to not put them in harm's way by allowing them to become nuisance animals.  If a neighbor lets his dog roam freely knowing that he is a nuisance and is in danger of being shot, he honestly does not value that dog too much.


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2011)

I don't mind disagreement, it's just my opinion on the matter...we each handle nuisance animals as we see fit - and hopefully within the limits of the law.

I just wish I could make Mother Nature pay for the dozen or so laying hens I lost over the winter to her loose, nuisance raccoon!!  I warned her several times, and called Wildlife Services, and finally had to shoot it.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I don't mind disagreement, it's just my opinion on the matter...we each handle nuisance animals as we see fit - and hopefully within the limits of the law.
> 
> I just wish I could make Mother Nature pay for the dozen or so laying hens I lost over the winter to her loose, nuisance raccoon!!  I warned her several times, and called Wildlife Services, and finally had to shoot it.


Exactly.  Everyone should find out what the laws are in their area and do as the law allows.  

Mother Nature needs to keep her critters in the woods where they belong! lol!  Raccoons are probably the worse we have around here.  We don't have badgers and bears thankfully.  Predator proofing for Raccoons is much easier than trying to keep a bear out.  I will be so happy when my Anatolian pup finally arrives in August after an agonizing wait.


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2011)

My main point was, if you decide to 'off' your neighbor's dog, make sure you CYA.  Make sure your barn is the proper distance off the property line, make sure your fencing makes code.  Make sure your troughs are always clean and full, and there better not be any hard keepers in your pens.  Make sure you aren't breaking any noise nuisance laws, don't have more livestock per acre than you should...you just make sure you're following the law to the letter.  'Cause you shoot the wrong dog, and AC will be out every other week with a new complaint to investigate.

_That was my food for thought._


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

There are different categories of dogs for me.  

The ones I don't know who they belong to and are just wandering I will attempt to catch and turn over to animal control...if they show aggression I just notify animal control, run them off and say if they come back they are dead.

The ones that come onto my property that I do know who they belong to I will notify the owner that I do not tolerate loose "neighbor" dogs on my property and that if they come again they will be dealt with.  There is usually no further need to talk to neighbor about the dog or to deal with these ones.

Then there's Rufus...a neighbor's dog from across the road...he's a yellow lab and doesn't harm anyone he just wants to "visit".  All I have to do is open the door and yell "Rufus, go home" and back he goes.

You can usually tell what kind of dog / threat you are dealing with within a minute.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 24, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We live in VA and the Officer I talked with said we could shoot the dogs since they were on our property illegally.   also like I said there is a Leash law. After EVERYTHING that's transpired  if the owners valued the dog, they would keep it up.   

If I could catch it, I would and just call Animal control to come get it. but the dog runs off, I've tried before. 

 There is soo much to this mess!  And after the Shooting of their next door neighbors dog, you would THINK they would take action and do something to contain their animal.   They KNOW the dogs going to be shot.  They KNOW it!!


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said some people just don't care...nothing you can do to make them care.

I've been lucky enough that after I give the threat and have AC back me up with one of their own (and stating my rights to the owners) then pens / kennels have been built for said dogs.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Like I said some people just don't care...nothing you can do to make them care.
> 
> I've been lucky enough that after I give the threat and have AC back me up with one of their own (and stating my rights to the owners) then pens / kennels have been built for said dogs.


That's why we haven't pressed charges against them.. it's just not going to do any good.  

We did have a problem with 3 dogs, the third owner,  after the shooting, took her dog to a no kill shelter.. that was the dog that finally attacked our roosters.  And we'd been telling Her for MONTHS about her dog coming onto our property before it got our guys.  I was SO UPSET!   To me, It's not a matter If the dog will attack, it's a matter of.. they will eventually.   So now, there is  No tolerance, to avoid the inevitable.

You are SO fortunate to have delt with people who genuinely care.   Can we make a swap?   LOL!


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more like they have kids who care about the dogs and they care about the kids

I'll keep my crappy neighbors because as I learn so often from reading on here some have crappier neighbors.

I do wish you luck in your battle.


----------



## Beekissed (May 24, 2011)

I would have to disagree with country dogs getting to live like country dogs.  That only flies if you know your neighbors well, your dogs are livestock safe, don't bust open their trash on trash day, don't poop in their yard and don't dig holes in their gardens. 

Those kind of dogs are a rarity and even then, those dogs running free also make good road pizza.  If they are big dogs they can do a lot of damage to a car. 

That being said, anyone's dogs or livestock can get out on any given day by accident and this should be forgiven.  Over and over?  This is a neglected and uncared for pet and why not remove it from it's misery?  They obviously won't miss it and there are too many dogs and cats in the world today, the population needs serious thinning.  

I wouldn't have told them, though....they obviously don't care, don't have the mental capacity to process clear consequences or don't know you well enough to determine if you are a person of your word.  Just the type to try and hurt you for disposing of their unwanted dogs.  

*S*hhhhhhhhh *S*hhhhhhhhhhhh  *S*hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## his1911 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a firm policy that IF MY DOG runs my cows around , it gets shot! I have just as much sympathy for the neighbors dog's. I'll give a first warning if I can determine the owner of a collared dog. That's only for stock harassment, if it's actual harm to the stock it's an instant death sentence so long as I can safely take the shot!


----------



## larryj57 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is what got me to where I am on the dog on my property deal, 30 pure breed dominque chickes 5 months old, 45 pearl gray guineas  4 months old, all raised from chicks. one afternoon 1 neighbor dog 75 dead birds. all the poultry was contained in what Iconsider a pretty nice coop, I though predator proof, the dog tore thru 4 different walls of wire to simply kill everything, no eating just killing. whenI found the dogI saw leaving the coop at a neighbors houseI stopped and ask the guy if his dog had been loose, he said I don't have a dog, I  told him well the one that killed all my birds looks just like the one tied up to your front step there, what a jerk and a coward, not to accept responsibility. Now I have a no dogs allowed rule not   one warning no notice just one well placed shot. now i have goats so the rule is strictly enforced


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 1, 2011)

This is why I just have a chihuahua. 

But really I don't think any dog I own should be an outside dog. So whether it's a chihuahua or great Dane, I bought it/took it in and it'll live inside--away from roads and guns and livestock. That's the real reason I only have a chihuahua!

CYG


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 6, 2011)

I truely understand the frustration and fear of peoples dogs on your property.  I have lost countless fowl and goats to such.

But with raising Livestock Guardian Dogs, have a fear that some neighbor will shoot them if on their property.  My dogs have a LOW PREY DRIVE, so are livestock safe.  But the inate fear of some would cause them to shoot a dog on site.  As this has happened to several over the years.  My solution was to communicate with the neighbors, inform them of the breed, and show them the benefits.  Several of my neighbors welcome my dogs, as they keep the coyotes off of their property also.  Most of my dogs are fenced, but I keep several outside the fenced area to protect the house, fowl, kids and to seperate squabbles.

I find that the LGDs will keep all the neighbors dogs off of my property.  So that may be one option that I have not heard.  A dog that will not harm your animals, and will protect your farm from others dogs.  
And with a BOZ, few dogs would dare to venture on your property.  The saying in Turkey is that "Only GOD can help the dog that comes up and refuses to Lay down and PEE"









I like to maintain a friendship with my neighbors, and although it is not always easy, it is worth the effort.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 6, 2011)

No tolerance here. The county we live in has no animal control. The 2nd largest county in Ga. Even the police will not come out if you do  not know who the dogs belong to. Than they say do what you have to. Last year a dog broke into our coop and just killed 12 of my 3 month old RIR hens. Dog escaped that morning. But came back that night. Needless to say he will not kill anyone elses animals. Than last month I thought I had shut the gate to my fence(wrong) dog got in and attacked my buck with me standing there. He got away and never came back. My buck had some minor injuries I got more. If they are my chicken coops or goats they are gone. But a few months ago I did see a mother dog and her pups passing through the back of my property. They were not interested in my animals so I did let them pass. But come by them bye. After the attack on my goat I never leave the house with out my dogs and a gun. Good luck.


----------



## DuckyGurl (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow. that is awful! So sorry you have to deal with that. Some people.....


----------



## ttclan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear friends of ours lost a goat to three neighbor dogs who got in. He guarded the females as best as he could and lost his life for it...but they do think that if he wasn't there they would have lost all their goats. Three of the others had minor injuries and one was in a state of shock for months, their vet wasn't sure she was going to come out of it. It was a mess.

After that they got a guardian dog to live with their goats. Even more than a year later they struggle over the horrible sight they woke up to. 

It's too bad people don't control their animals...while we understand that things sometimes happen...more people need to take responsibility for any animals they keep, yet they don't. 

@terrilhb I'm sorry to hear about your goat.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

In NH as long as you, or an officer, tells the person who is disregarding the leash laws that you WILL shoot their animal the next time it comes onto your property, there is no need to shoot, shovel and shut up. You could shoot their dog as soon as it steps 1 paw onto your land, make sure it is dead, and then bring it to the owner for them to dispose of as they see fit.

And now, thanks to the Castle legislation, we have that same right with people who trespass on our property, so long as it is CLEARLY signed, "WARNING, *NO* TRESPASSING! VIOLATORS *WILL* BE SHOT!".  A .22 won't do much damage, but it WILL get the point across to those who disregard the signs... also, having even a cheap video surveilance system set up will help you, should anyone try to say that you shot the animal or person before they trespassed on your property.  I *LOVE* NH! Live free or die!


----------



## Kotori (Dec 5, 2011)

It makes me sad to read about dogs being shot, but if they are killing your source of income....

I don't live in the country, but I have one big Schnoodle that got out once....was missing for all of an hour before he came back. He went to the front door and rang the doorbell. that was the only time he got out. (he was chased back by a stray cat lol)

I think when I move to the country I'm going to get an Anatolian shepherd or two with one of those invisible electric fences and let them protect the place.

I think you gave them plently of warning and a fair offer. the death of their dog is on their shoulders. How they treat their dog says alot about a person.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 5, 2011)

Zero and I mean, 0 tolerance for livestock predidation from dogs.


We have shot many loose dogs.  ONLY if it is needed.


We lost 10 goats to wild pack.  1 dead, 9 I had to shoot because of horrible wounds.  Guts ripped open, broken legs and more.

Any and all predators are just that, toast if I get my way, either pet or wild.



Only one time did I concede.  Neighbors Daschund chased my horse.  Cause he could get thru the panel wire.  I walked over, after 'double' chatting with animal control, said your dog will be shot and yup, it was leashed since then.

Just because you are 'country' does not mean lose (any) dog to terrorize.    One little daschund could mean broken leg for my horse.
Even though good chance the horse would take out the little dog first.  



Your livestock depends on YOU.  Do not slack.  You are their first line of defense, from fencing, to housing, to survelliance.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 5, 2011)

Where I live, there are quite a few new neighbors who have moved from the 'burbs.  When they tee-hee about their dog chasing a chicken "guess  we're having chicken for supper", try coming back with, "if it goes after my chickens again, we'll be eating dog."  They don't like that.  I've also come out with shotgun and asked them to go finish off a chicken their dog has injured.  Love the 3 S rule!
Cricket


----------



## Rvrfshr (Feb 27, 2012)

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> ok, here is the background..  Two big dogs had been coming onto our propery.  found the owners.. they live about a half a mile away..live right next to each other.
> 
> We call animal control..they talk to the people.. dogs STILL come on our property..we warn the two families..multiple times that their dog will be shot...dogs STILL come onto our property..Finally....we shoot one dog..the other gets away.  Tell the one family their dog is dead and the other, that their neighbors dog was shot and that  their's will be next.
> 
> ...


You did what you needed to do.  I would advise that you do not telegraph your intentions in the future.  Just take care of business, bury it and don't create the potential for retribution.  You never know what kind of person you are dealing with and you put yourself and your livestock at risk when you try doing the "right thing".

Irresponsible people do not supervise or deal with the consequences of what their pets do to others.  They simply do not care.


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

We're having the same kind of problem. There are two pitbulls a couple acres away from my bird pens and pastures. I don't have anything against pitbulls but we repeatedly told the neighbors to lock them up, they didn't. One of the pitbulls came from a guy who got rid of it because it kept attacking people. They eventually shot it for killing two of their goats. That was their 'nice' dog. They still have the other one. They have two small children. Not very smart. But they mooved due to financial problems. Now there's a pack of dogs coming around. My dad disposed of one. They haven't been back.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you have been more than patient and don't blame you a bit, animals harmed or not- they keep coming to your place for a reason, probably just a matter of time before something was attacked again... plus when there are 2 or more they can be a dangerous nuisance- what would happen if one were to bow up at you or a child on your place ? The responsibility lies with the irresponsible owners- you have to protect your own- 
I am an Environmental Enforcement Investigator and I see this all the time- unfortunatley not enough is done to hold the owners accountable, so it's left to you and me to do what we don't want to do...


----------



## NYRIR (May 15, 2012)

This is a good thread to read...I recently got 2 goats and have a neighbor who has a couple of huskies that frequently escape his pen and fences. I keep telling him I am not comfortable with them around my birds. (I have roughly 150). The last time his female came down and charged at the fence at my Toulouse goose....she usually will hiss at my dogs but this one she ran from....he thought it was comical and that she was trying to "play". I keep telling my kids if they see her or the HUGE male, to try and contain them. They are not bad around humans but they try not to get caught.

Guess I will be buying some electric fencing to go around the new goat paddock.....

What's annoying is...I keep my dogs on my property.I have a dog area fenced in that they never get out of...and when i take them out of that area,it's when i am out with them.I'm the only one on my road with livestock...and the most conscientious about keeping them in.Go figure.


----------



## Rvrfshr (May 15, 2012)

Your neighbor sounds like a goon.

You may want to let him know the cost of replacing your birds/livestock and how costly vet bills can be.  A registerer letter might let him know that you are not amused.

In my neighborhood a stray dog is fair game for anyone whose property they trespass on.

Predatory animals are not a joke when your livestock are torn up, maimed or killed.

Many people do not understand the hours or work that go into raising livestock, feeding them and caring for them.  

Some people should be licensed to own animals.


----------



## Rvrfshr (May 15, 2012)

Kotori said:
			
		

> It makes me sad to read about dogs being shot, but if they are killing your source of income....
> 
> I don't live in the country, but I have one big Schnoodle that got out once....was missing for all of an hour before he came back. He went to the front door and rang the doorbell. that was the only time he got out. (he was chased back by a stray cat lol)
> 
> ...


Warnings are unnecessary.  Common sense is obligatory where livestock are concerned.  Many folks think that when they "get out in the country" their pets can roam free.  This should not be a an assumption, it lacks that common sense factor.


----------



## wirefence (May 15, 2012)

Not all the people like to keep the pets in.Do you have hot wire on your fence?


----------



## Rvrfshr (May 15, 2012)

wirefence said:
			
		

> Not all the people like to keep the pets in.Do you have hot wire on your fence?


It's probably more important for a pet owner to have a hot wire on their fence and to maintain control/responsibility for their animal's behavior.  Just common sense.

Most shepherds & goatherds do not let their animals stray off their property.

I keep a rifle handy instead of relying on a hotwire that may or may not deter an agressive animal owned by an irresponsible person with tunnel vision or no vision at all.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 15, 2012)

wirefence said:
			
		

> Not all the people like to keep the pets in.Do you have hot wire on your fence?


Doesnt matter. Its not your responsibility to keep them off your land. The owners, if they care about their pet will keep them on their land.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 16, 2012)

*Didn't read the whole thread but is it possible for you to just grab it and take it to the nearest animal shelter as a stray? At least the animal might have the chance of getting a better home...?*


----------



## bonbean01 (May 16, 2012)

I would not just grab a pair of pitbulls and take the chance of being hurt myself in trying to take them to a shelter.  We own sheep and poultry and also two pet dogs...none of them are on anyone else's property and I expect the same from neighbours.  Yes, we use hotwire for night time safety and lights, but during the day it is not practical.


----------



## Beekissed (May 16, 2012)

wirefence said:
			
		

> Not all the people like to keep the pets in.Do you have hot wire on your fence?


Seriously?  What a novel idea...not all people like to keep their pets in.  :/

I'd say that NO ONE likes to restrain their pets and in a perfect world we could all do that and it would be nothing but rainbows and puppy dog tails~ and not bloody and ravaged livestock.

Whether they want to keep their pets in or not, the fact remains that they have a responsibility to do so.  It's not everyone else's responsibility to control their animals for them.  

I keep my dog fully contained but even I have a dog tag on his collar that states, "Hi, I'm Jake!  Don't Shoot! Please call _________", just in case he does get off my property.  If they do shoot him when he is off my property, I certainly won't be upset at the person who does the shooting.  Out here in the country things get a bit more serious when dogs roam than in the suburbs...more livestock, more potential for loss.


----------



## Rvrfshr (May 16, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> wirefence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that there is a disconnect with rural living and urban values and lifestyles.  Could this be a factor in the per capita crime rates of rural areas vs. urban populations?

I've learned much from other posters on this site and see it as an opportunity to learn what I do not know about and for others to do the same.

Respect is the keyword to understanding how to live in harmony with others.  Respect and responsibility go hand in hand.

Many thanks to those whose wisdom and common sense enlighten us all.


----------



## gigiintheforest (May 31, 2012)

"It seems that there is a disconnect with rural living and urban values and lifestyles.  Could this be a factor in the per capita crime rates of rural areas 
                          vs. urban populations?"

Not so sure this is the case.  We have lived in the city for most of our lives and only recently moved to the country.  We loved both situations and have the same values now as we did then.   I think you nailed it when you said that it is about respect and responsibility.  Those two values are critical regardless of where you live.  We actually have experienced more crime/theft in the country than we did in town but that doesn't mean much except there are dishonest/disrepectful people regardless of where you live.


----------



## bbredmom (May 31, 2012)

I was raised in the heart of Little Rock, our capital city. I moved to the country five years ago with my ex-husband, and the first thing, FIRST THING we spent money on was a good field fence. And until we had that fence, our dogs were not let outside without a leash, or us close by. MY Ex was all "they wont go far" and I said "Bull. We live on 8 wooded acres, which backs u to 200 wooded acres, and neighbor with guns. MY dog is not going outside without a fence or a leash".

We got a fence.

We got goats. I had Jack and the ladies for a month, and came home to one lady dead, Jack Dying, and my queen on top of the car, trembling. The neighbors pit bull mixes had climbed the fence, overpowered our shelties (who luckily were not badly hurt) and hurt my sharpei mix. They then killed our pygmy girl, and destroyed jacks back legs.

I then said I wanted an LGD, and he said no. We continued to have problems with the wild dogs. I said I wanted a gun. He said no.

Finally I said I wanted a divorce (for many, many reasons). The day after he moved out, I got Oscar my Great Pyrenees. He stays on the fence, and takes care of my babies. He has also torn up a coyotes thru the fence. I know because brought me part of its face (eeeew).

New hubby moved in. Brought a gun with him. And while we have not had a problem with wild dogs because we now have two great pyrs and a Newfoundland to watch the babies, we are fully prepared to shoot any dog on our property that harasses the goats. 

If I can spend the money, as a poor college student at the time, to build a fence, then anyone else who has dogs should too.

Anyway,t he point is I grew up in the city, and it never even occurred to me to allow my dogs to roam free.


----------



## gigiintheforest (Jun 4, 2012)

*
If I can spend the money, as a poor college student at the time, to build a fence, then anyone else who has dogs should too.

Anyway,t he point is I grew up in the city, and it never even occurred to me to allow my dogs to roam free.*

This is exactly what we did also when we moved to the country.  Our dogs were penned in in the city and in the country.  Only responsible thing to do!


----------



## Rvrfshr (Jun 4, 2012)

gigiintheforest said:
			
		

> *
> If I can spend the money, as a poor college student at the time, to build a fence, then anyone else who has dogs should too.
> 
> Anyway,t he point is I grew up in the city, and it never even occurred to me to allow my dogs to roam free.*
> ...


And that's what I get for painting everyone with a broad brush.  Hope you enjoy the country now that you are prepared and have the mindset to protect what is yours.

Sounds like you now have the right husband with a good mindset to protect and defend you and yours.  Did the ex go back to the city?  Just curious, don't mean to be prying.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Hope your goats don't get out and wonder over to the neighbors house.


I bet the goats won't be eating the neighbor's cats or dogs though.


----------

